# ~ horny growths/cauliflowers in ergot/heel - what is this? ~



## shiresrus123 (5 April 2009)

hi

got a feathered shire horse (was until 10mins ago), looked at all 4 feet, and there is an abnormal horny growth in each leg, almost like cactus spikes or cauliflower within the crevice above the heels

coronet, hooves, and walking all normal

ive trimmed the feathers, hibi scrubbed and applied antiseptic cream and will consult vet, but anyone had this before?


----------



## Bossanova (5 April 2009)

Whereabouts exactly on the leg? Any chance of a photo?
If it's on all 4 then I doubt it's abnormal


----------



## shiresrus123 (5 April 2009)

its within the recess above the hoof and at the end of the leg, all varying sizes but biggest on the back feet, its like 3 little horny toes sticking out in a cluster


----------



## *hic* (5 April 2009)

?canker?

Have you got photos?


----------



## Shellby27 (5 April 2009)

They sound like "ergots" and are totally normal! Heavy boned horses tend to have hornier ergots than lighter boned horses. Rosie has them and they are very spikey almost cauilflower looking. They can be lightly trimmed back with hoof clippers, but I leave Rosie's well alone. They are made of the same stuff as a horses chestnuts (higher up on the inside of their legs).


----------



## samstar (5 April 2009)

definately ergots, your farrier can trim these if you don't want to. Had these on my loan cob when we took his feathers off, hair was so long didn't know they had grown so long.


----------



## shiresrus123 (5 April 2009)

oooh ok, so ive medicated a normal leg LOL

not canker, thought it may be but it doesnt seem to have most of the symptoms and isnt on the under hoof

off to google ergots for shires then!


----------



## TheFarrier (5 April 2009)

Prob just the ergots, got any pictures???

I thought canker but it doesnt often effect all four feet, that and its very rare


----------



## HLB (5 April 2009)

What is cranker??


----------



## Marnie (5 April 2009)

Ignore the mudfever - the pics are from when I had just bought Pops and had just clipped her legs off - do they look like this?  If so, they are ergots, my farrier trims them for me, but these were a bit out of control!

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## arwenplusone (5 April 2009)

Doesn't canker normally affect the frog?

Those are ergots and look normal to me.


----------



## samstar (5 April 2009)

yep ergots


----------



## irishdraftlover (5 April 2009)

yep ergots-get farrier to remove and then when contollable do so yourself with scissors


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 April 2009)

Definately ergots! just get farrier to trim them.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (5 April 2009)

my girls was 5 inch long on one leg when i first got her, just snipe them off


----------



## TheFarrier (5 April 2009)

Ergots!

Canker is a sort of cancer i wont get technical but most horses dont survive it. Its similar to thrush in that its anerobic and a type of bacteria. It can grow out the frogs but also anywhere on the hoof and coronet band. It tends to look white (warty) and slimy. 

Google it its quite interesting.


----------



## TheFarrier (5 April 2009)

Oh and normally effects heavy horses


----------



## Theresa_F (6 April 2009)

Ergots - often in the big heavies they spread out and look like little trees - I either get my farrier to trim them or do them myself - if you keep on top of them you can keep them more like tree stumps than spreading trees.

You will need a big pair of nippers to get through them - they are far more tough than those on non-heavies.

That said, Farra our new clydie mare only has tiny ones, whereas my gypsy cob has huge ones that spread like mad and I am always at them with the nipper.

Don't let them get too long, they can cause small cuts.  If you are not sure how short to go, get farrier to show you.


----------

